# Radon ZR 29 Bilder, Aufbau und BlaBla



## Sarrois (21. April 2012)

Das isses:






Gestern gekommen, noch nix gepimpt ja gut der Flaschenhalter
Größe 18", Gewicht ohne Pedale 12,19kg
Schaut Euch das Teil genau an, so wird das nie wieder aussehen
1. Zielgewicht mit Pedalen 11kg


----------



## thomasf (1. Mai 2012)

Ja und wie geht es weiter ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (1. Mai 2012)

thomasf schrieb:


> Ja und wie geht es weiter ???



LRS und Bereifung sind gewechselt,
Bilder und aktuelles Gewicht kommt morgen


----------



## Sarrois (5. Mai 2012)

Neuer LRS:
Crank Brothers Cobalt mit 1775gr.
Maxxis Ikon 2.2 mit je 550gr.
Scheiben Ashima 180mm mit je 112gr.

*Gesamtgewicht ohne Pedale: 11,13kg*


----------



## internetsurfer (5. Mai 2012)

Das sind wirkliche tolle LRS. Und es hat ja wirklich Gewicht gespart. Wird noch was getauscht? Gibt es noch Potential beim Vorbau/Lenker?


----------



## filiale (5. Mai 2012)

Carbon: Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker.


----------



## Sarrois (5. Mai 2012)

internetsurfer schrieb:


> Das sind wirkliche tolle LRS. Und es hat ja wirklich Gewicht gespart. Wird noch was getauscht? Gibt es noch Potential beim Vorbau/Lenker?



Carbonstütze -100gr
Schnellspanner -80gr
Kurbel -350gr.

Rest tbd


----------



## thomasf (15. Mai 2012)

und wie fährt es ???
wie ist die 3-fach Übersetzung ???  letzter Gang wäre interessant und natürlich erster Gang ???
Ist der Rahmen richtig Pulverbeschichtet sieht man unter der Sattelklemme???


----------



## Sarrois (20. Mai 2012)

thomasf schrieb:


> und wie fährt es ???
> wie ist die 3-fach Übersetzung ???  letzter Gang wäre interessant und natürlich erster Gang ???
> Ist der Rahmen richtig Pulverbeschichtet sieht man unter der Sattelklemme???



Also bis jetzt bin ich eher nur Waldautobahn und Rad weg zur Arbeit gefahren.
Die 3-fach Übersetzung ist selbst auf der Gerade zu schnell, d.h. die letzten beiden Gänge braucht man nicht.
Bergauf reicht der 24-36er Gang für alles,
Ich werd jetzt auf 2-fach 28/39 umbauen, und wenn das zu schwer bergauf geht, dann werd ich auf 26/39 umrüsten.
Mol gugge


----------



## gnss (23. Mai 2012)

Schönes Rad! Kannst du mir sagen wie lang das Steuerrohr der Gabel ist?


----------



## Sarrois (25. Mai 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Schönes Rad! Kannst du mir sagen wie lang das Steuerrohr der Gabel ist?


Danke.
Das Steuerrohr hat gemessen 95mm, wie unten auf dem Geometriebild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (25. Mai 2012)

Oh sorry, ich wollte die Schaftlänge der Gabel wissen.


----------



## Sarrois (25. Mai 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Oh sorry, ich wollte die Schaftlänge der Gabel wissen.



Ca. 173mm


----------



## gnss (25. Mai 2012)

danke


----------

